# Knitting Bags



## jbweaver (May 5, 2011)

I made myself a knitting bag a couple months ago. Several of the ladies in my knitting group liked them, so they asked me to make one for them. These are the bags. They are lined inside and have pockets both inside and out. 

There is a lot of work to making these bags and it is my own pattern. I currently charge $75 for each bag.


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

OMG! They are gorgeous and they look so functional!


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Very nice!! :thumbup:


----------



## jdwilhelm (Dec 6, 2011)

Very nice indeed!


----------



## yarnfrog (Jul 24, 2011)

I want to be in your group. Beautiful bags.


----------



## Darjeeling18 (Dec 24, 2013)

I'm always looking for the perfect knitting bag and it looks like you've nailed it!


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Did you create the pattern?


----------



## jbweaver (May 5, 2011)

betty boivin said:


> Did you create the pattern?


Yes, I did. Unfortunately, it is mostly in my head and on a bunch of sticky notes. I really need to type it out. One of these days.


----------



## Myrle (Mar 15, 2012)

Very nice, and well made - as for colour, love the blue ones.


----------



## Dollychris (Dec 18, 2012)

Lovely bags and beautiful work.......x


----------



## Tapraol (Mar 15, 2013)

Really great bags and such pretty fabric.


----------



## pinkroses (Jun 2, 2011)

Such a Great Idea of yours!!! Wonderful pretty knitting bags&#128522;


----------



## Jimmy'swife (Nov 9, 2013)

Very nice bags!


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

Love these Bags! Brilliant design! And very well made! &#128077;&#127995;&#128077;&#127995;&#128077;&#127995;&#128077;&#127995;&#128077;&#127995;&#128079;&#127995;&#128079;&#127995;&#128079;&#127995;&#128079;&#127995;&#127801;


----------



## anino (Sep 20, 2012)

Beautiful and outstanding bags. Lovely outer pockets. Well done.


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

Fabulous, well worth the money.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

What lovely bags.


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

You are very talented!


----------



## CTSDSS5 (Jan 22, 2013)

They're great & so functional!!!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

They are lovely and so well done.


----------



## Rlane (Sep 12, 2014)

Gorgeous!!!! You are very talented


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Very nice


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

Oh those are so beautiful!


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

I personally know this wonderfully talented lady and all her projects are enough to knock your socks off.


----------



## Cocoa (Jul 23, 2012)

These are really nice and yes a lot of work indeed


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Very well thought out and sewed. I think you've nailed the design with beauty and functionality. You could easily sell these commercially, and also sell the pattern on sites like Etsy, etc.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Great idea. Very pretty.


----------



## shirleyoboe (Feb 21, 2012)

Very well done and well worth the price!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Those are amazing.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

They're great!


----------



## flowergrower (Mar 1, 2011)

wonderful bags, such pretty colors. Did you use quilted material for the outside portion?


----------



## jbweaver (May 5, 2011)

flowergrower said:


> wonderful bags, such pretty colors. Did you use quilted material for the outside portion?


No, the fabric was not pre-quilted, I quilted it myself.


----------



## horsenut1948 (Mar 3, 2013)

lovely!! :thumbup:


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

Great job.


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

Dollychris said:


> Lovely bags and beautiful work.......x


Ditto!


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

Very, very pretty.


----------

